
Show HN: Encrypt data using a users ssh public key - y0ghur7_xxx
https://sshenc.sh/
======
lixtra
> you can use an alias that downloads and executes the script every time:

> alias sshenc.sh='bash <(curl -s
> [https://sshenc.sh/sshenc.sh)'](https://sshenc.sh/sshenc.sh\)')

I wouldn't expect this from someone with a cryptography background.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
Make a pull request!

